# Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug



## madpraesi (10. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Kollegen,
am jetzigen Wochenende bin ich angefangen in meiner Garage eine zusätzliche Werkbank usw. für meine Angelsachen bzw. auch für das Zubehör zu bauen.
Es würde mich mal aus Neugierde interessieren wie sieht Eure Werkstatt für's Angeln aus?????
Danke für Eure Infos
Gruß Christian #h :m


----------



## Seele (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

Ich hab 3 Werkstätten, aber Fotos gibts da keine so wild siehts da aus


----------



## carpjunkie (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

Deja vu^^
Kenn ich irgendwie 

man räumt auf und das hält höchstens 2 wochen #q


----------



## madpraesi (10. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

Nun ja die Sachen kenn ich auch deswegen hab ich auch noch keine Fotos eingestellt    :c 
aaaaber wie sieht Eure Ausrüstung dazu aus #c #c
vieles kenn ich ja auch an Werkzeug dazu mal später mehr :g
Nur wie ist Eure Werkstatt aufgebaut OTTO Normal wie jede Werkstatt oder hat jeman auch etwas spezifisch dazu gemacht???
Gruß an alle Christian


----------



## Seele (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

Rutenbaubank, Drechselmaschine, Flex, Kreissäge, Dekupiersäge, Standbohrmaschine, Handbohrmaschinen, Bandsäge, Bandschleifer, Standschleifer, Stichsäge, Motorsäge, Handsägen, Schraubstock, Zangen, und so weiter und so weiter


----------



## norwegian_sun (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

also es kommt ja darauf an, was man machen will#c, ich hab eine normale werkstatt für alles mögliche mit drechselbank, schweißgerät, accuschraubern, bohrmaschinen, sägen, flexen usw. mit wenig platz#q...und dachschräge#q, aber dafür hab ich auch ne lösung gefunden, um diese zu nutzen...
schraubenzieher, feilen, zangen, stemmeisen, drechseleisen und hämmer hab ich teilweise mit latten und teils mit federstreifen / schlüpfergummi an die schräge gemacht, die ringschlüssel und maulschlüssel hängen an schrauben am schornstein, die drechselbank steht auf rollen vor den schränken....man muß sich eben was einfallen lassen, wen der platz begrenzt ist...|kopfkrat, ausserdem befinden sich diverse strahlerlampen (flohmarkt) mit sepparaten schaltern über der werkbank, schleifer, drechselbank, dekopiersäge (zusatzteil für die stichsäge) um ordentlich licht zu haben:vik:
 aber denke mal, bin schon einiges über "kleiner werkstatt-ausstattung"|supergri|supergri|supergri...nur platzmäßig nicht#d#d#d

gruß mirko#h

PS.:um sicherheitsexperten zu beruhigen#6: schweißen und flexen mach ich aufm hof, da es, wie man sieht rundum alles holz ist, und ich nicht vorhabe, meine werkstatt warm abzureißen..#d#d#d..und bleigießen wegen der dämfe auch auf dem hof...


----------



## madpraesi (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

Hallo Mirko #h
simpel und effektiv Hut ab #6#6#6
Danke fürs Bild 
Gruß Christian :vik:


----------



## Schxxnwxld (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

Hallo,

"... flexen mach ich aufm hof ... "

Wenn Stahl flexen, dann das Auto am besten eine Straße weiter abstallen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## norwegian_sun (11. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> "... flexen mach ich aufm hof ... "
> 
> ...



ich weis, auf arbeit hat mal son "cleverle" ne frontscheibe am lkw versaut...#q#q#q#q#q.......die funken fressen sich überall rein.....
hab mir selber schonmal ne hose dabei angezündet...#q#q#q#q

gruß mirko


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



norwegian_sun schrieb:


> ich weis, auf arbeit hat mal son "cleverle" ne frontscheibe am lkw versaut...#q#q#q#q#q.......die funken fressen sich überall rein.....
> hab mir selber schonmal ne hose dabei angezündet...#q#q#q#q
> 
> gruß mirko



Und ich hatte keine Schutzbrille und hab stattdessen die gute Brille vom Optiker versaut#6


----------



## fordfan1 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



Seele schrieb:


> Rutenbaubank, Drechselmaschine, Flex, Kreissäge, Dekupiersäge, Standbohrmaschine, Handbohrmaschinen, Bandsäge, Bandschleifer, Standschleifer, Stichsäge, Motorsäge, Handsägen, Schraubstock, Zangen, und so weiter und so weiter



Machst du das gewerblich |bigeyes


----------



## Seele (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Machst du das gewerblich |bigeyes



Warum?


Will schon lang ne CNC, hab aber momentan keinen Platz und find keine günstige |supergri


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



Seele schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> 
> Will schon lang ne CNC, hab aber momentan keinen Platz und find keine günstige |supergri



Hallo,

Platz: 400 x 400 x 400 mm

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Chiforce (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Platz: 400 x 400 x 400 mm
> 
> ...



zu den "400 x 400 x 400 mm" für die eigentliche Maschine kommt aber noch Platz für die Steuerung dazu, bestehend aus Endstufen, PC, Bildschirm, evtl. ein Kompressor für Minimalmengenschmierung und der ganze andere Kram, den man dafür so braucht, da werden aus "400 x 400 x 400 mm" schnell mal 2000 x 2000 x 2000 mm :-D


----------



## norwegian_sun (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Machst du das gewerblich |bigeyes



ich denk mal, er hat ein haus...ich hab ja auch nen haufen werkzeuge incl. 2 kettensägen....wenn man da viel selber machen kann, spart das geld und nerven...mit den autos isses das gleiche....macht nen rießen unterschied, ob ich zb. den zahnriemen selber wechsel oder in die werkstatt muß...bei den verbauten kisten heutzutage brauchste ja erst mal ne stunde, bis du überhaupt rankommst...scheiß verkleidungen überall#q#q#q


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



Chiforce schrieb:


> zu den "400 x 400 x 400 mm" für die eigentliche Maschine kommt aber noch Platz für die Steuerung dazu, bestehend aus Endstufen, PC, Bildschirm, evtl. ein Kompressor für Minimalmengenschmierung und der ganze andere Kram, den man dafür so braucht, da werden aus "400 x 400 x 400 mm" schnell mal 2000 x 2000 x 2000 mm :-D



Hallo,

Ich kann nachmessen wie ich will, komme ich nicht auf: 2000 x 2000 x 2000 mm.

Der Eee-Laptop der die Machine steuert ist  (aufgeklappt) 230 x 170 x 170 mm.

Unter der Maschine steht die Steuerung mit 350 x 250 x 130 mm

Bevor das Argument kommt:
 "Mit so einem Mini-Ding kann man höchsten ein kleiner Barsch-Wobbler machen".

Die Verfahrwege der Maschine sind 200 mm x 120 mm x 90 mm. Bisher hatte ich noch keine Teile für das Angel, die ich nicht damit machen konnte.

Welches Argument gibt es jetzt noch dagegen?

Gruß

Theodot


----------



## Seele (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

Das sie zu klein ist  

Entweder gleich was gscheits oder lieber warten. Evtl gibts in ferner Zukunft noch ne größere Werkstatt. Die sollte dann so 50qm aber haben weil mein Boot auch noch rein muss


----------



## shadowschubi (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

Meine bessere Hälfte angelt auch leidenschaftlich gern und deshalb hat sie mir ein ganzes Zimmer im Haus als Werkstatt zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## norwegian_sun (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



shadowschubi schrieb:


> Meine bessere Hälfte angelt auch leidenschaftlich gern und deshalb hat sie mir ein ganzes Zimmer im Haus als Werkstatt zur Verfügung gestellt.



|supergri|supergri|supergri..ein haus ohne werkstatt is ja auch nur ein wohnwagen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri..sowas gehört einfach dazu....


----------



## shadowschubi (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

Dafür habe ich doch eine beheizbare Doppelgarage. Im Winter ist es im Haus angenehmer.


----------



## norwegian_sun (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

ach so....ich dachte schon.....aber es giebt ja wirklich häuser, die so winzig sind, daß man mit ner 2 zimmer wohnung besser weg kommt....:c:c:c:c


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

Hallo,

"... gleich was Gescheites ..."

ist eine Beleidigung für meine Maschine.

Alu mit einem 8 mm Fräser, Vorschub 300 mm/min, Frästiefe 4 mm, ein Schnitt.

Für welche Gießformen, Wobbler oder Blinker benötigt man eine höhere Schnittleistung? Oder Verfahrwege von mehr als 200 x 120 x 90 mm?

Welches Argument hast Du jetzt noch mit dem Du daneben liegst, weil Du meine Arbeit nicht kennst?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

Hallo,

allgemein zu Maschinen
Als erstes habe ich einen Bohrständer für die Handbohrmaschine gebaut.
Später war eine kleinen Säulenbohrmaschine für 40 Euro im Angebot, dann habe ich sie gekauft ist nichts Besonderes, aber ausreichend für meine Arbeiten.
Irgend wann habe ich eine kleine Drehmaschine Baujahr ca. 1920 gesehen und gekauft. Aber nicht nur für Angelteile sondern, weil sie mir so gut gefallen hat.
Um fast alles machen zu können habe ich mir eine CNC gebaut.
Ein Schweißgerät habe ich schon lange. Nützlich ist auch ein Gasbrenner zum löten und hartlöten mit Gas.

Handmaschinen:
Handbohrmaschine, Akkuschrauber  und Flex.
Handwerkzeug:
Eisensäge, Feilen, Nadelfeilen, Hammer und Körner, für Holz Japan-Säge und Hobel.

Nicht vergessen Airbrush und eine leisen Kompressor dazu.

Gemacht habe ich mit meinem Werkzeug, 3 Boote aus Stahl und drei aus Kunststoff (die Schwimmkörper waren  bei den Kunststoffbooten fertig).
Camping-Ausbau, die Platten habe ich zugeschnitten gekauft.
Natürlich alles was ich für das Angeln haben wollte, auch mehrere Centerpin-Rollen.

So viel zu meinen Maschinen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Seele (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> "... gleich was Gescheites ..."
> 
> ...




Ganz einfach, ich hab dann größere Teile, auch aus Holz, somit ist das einfach nur ein Spielzeug von der Größe. Für kleine Teile hast du recht reicht das, aber wenn ich mal nen Holzklotz drauf spann ists vorbei und ich arbeite sehr viel mit Holz, muss man halt einfach akzeptieren.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

Hallo,

damit Du es verstehst:
Meine Maschine ist für bestimmte Aufgaben gebaut worden, die erfüllt sie bestens.
Somit ist Deine Bezeichnung "Spielzeug"  eine Abwertung meiner Arbeit.

Selbst mit der größten CNC-Maschine könntest Du eine Wobblerschaufel oder einen Wobbler nicht besser und schneller fräsen, im Gegenteil.

Übrigens, ich erstelle (programmiere) Software für große Holzmaschinen, teilweise mit Verfahrwegen von über 3 Meter, ein wenig kenne ich mich aus, 

[edit by Admin: glauben wir auch ohne Werbung]

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## mathei (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

nun heul doch nicht rum. nur weil er was großes möchte.


----------



## MeisterJäger73 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

@ Mathei2005  |good:


----------



## Seele (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

Also gut, er ist echt so empfindlich. 

Deine CNC ist wirklich eine super Maschine und ist für deine Zwecke wirklich ideal geeignet. 

Dennoch würde ich es mir freuen wenn ich (sofern Platz, Geld und Zeit da ist) mir eine größere kaufen dürfte. 

Thema hiermit erledigt und bin dann mal wieder in der Werkstatt Ruten bauen


----------



## Chiforce (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich kann nachmessen wie ich will, komme ich nicht auf: 2000 x 2000 x 2000 mm.
> 
> ...



die 2000 x 2000 x 2000 mm waren zur Verdeutlichung etwas großzügiger gewählt, aber kommt im Endeffekt hin wenn man den bedienenden Menschen einrechnet :-D


----------



## Chiforce (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



Seele schrieb:


> Also gut, er ist echt so empfindlich.



hab ich auch schon festgestellt |kopfkrat

Hinweis: ist nicht böswillig gemeint.

MfG


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

... doch nicht so "gut posting".

nix heulen, 
ich habe schon seit 12 Jahren eine voll funktionsfähige Isel - CNC - Maschine im Schuppen stehen, Verfahrwege 600 x 500 mm.

Wieder daneben gelegen ...

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

Ich weiss zwar nicht so genau um was ihr hier grade diskutiert, aber ein sehr weiser Mensch, den ich sehr schätze, sagte mal: "größer ist immer besser". Vielleicht hilft euch das ja.


----------



## mathei (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

eigentlich geht es ja um eine kleine werkstatteinrichtung und nicht um die mm , cm oder gar meter einer maschine. ein foto meiner garage sende ich nicht. 6,5 m x 3,5 m. ein auto stand da noch nie drinn. regalfront auf der ganzen länge und ich suche mich dumm und dämlich.


----------



## norwegian_sun (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> regalfront auf der ganzen länge und ich suche mich dumm und dämlich.



du brauchst peter von den ludolfs#6#6#6#6


----------



## Chiforce (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> ... doch nicht so "gut posting".
> 
> nix heulen,
> ich habe schon seit 12 Jahren eine voll funktionsfähige Isel - CNC - Maschine im Schuppen stehen, Verfahrwege 600 x 500 mm.
> ...



|schild-g


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



Chiforce schrieb:


> |schild-g



... nehme ich gerne an, Danke!


----------



## allgäucarp (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

@ Seele,
vieleicht ist das die richtige Größe für dich, nur das finanzielle wäre da noch zu klären. http://de.dmgmoriseiki.com/sites/products/de/fraesmaschinen/dmc-600-u

Nun zur Sache:
Habe selber eine Werkstatt im Keller, 24m².
Großmaschinen:
Hobelmaschine 41cm breite mit Langlochbohrmaschine
Kreissäge/Fräse Kombimaschine
Drechselbank
Absauganlage
Kompressor

Handmaschinen:
2 x Akkuschrauber
Handhobelmaschine
Stichsäge
Handkreissäge
Kappsäge
3 x Bohrmaschine (verschiedene Größen)
Fein Multimaster
2xFlex
Schwingschleifer
Exzenterschleifer
Heißluftfön
3 x Schleifbock
Schweißgerät
kleiner Kompressor
Pressluftnagler
Oberfräse
Lamellofräser

dazu kommt noch das ganze Maschinenwerkzeug (Sägeblätter, Fräser etc.) und noch jede Menge Handwerkszeug.


----------



## norwegian_sun (20. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

@ allgäucarp

super ausstattung#6#6#6, nur das wichtigste fehlt.....der kühlschrank fürs feierabendbier|kopfkrat

oder haste sone geniale lage wie ich? ganz oben meine werkstatt, drunter die vom senior und das ganze steht am nordhang, is unterkellert..im sommer max. 12 grad im "bierkeller".....:q:q:q:q:q:q

ich hab leider nur ca. 12m², aber hab daraus das beste gemacht, meine drechselbank is auf rollen, damit ich das teil notfalls beiseite schieben kann, falls ich an das regal dahinter ran muß.....aber not macht eben erfinderisch|supergri 

gruß mirko#h


----------



## noob4ever (22. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



Schxxnwxld schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Platz: 400 x 400 x 400 mm
> 
> ...



...wenn man so eine baut, kann man diese auch für wenig Geld größer bauen  und wenn man eine bedienen kann, weiß man auch wie das Ding funktioniert und sollte kein großes Problem darstellen eine zu bauen.

@Seele in welcher Preispanne liegt deine Traummaschine? Sollte es eine "Marke" sein oder eine aus Aluprofilen?


----------



## Seele (22. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



noob4ever schrieb:


> ...wenn man so eine baut, kann man diese auch für wenig Geld größer bauen  und wenn man eine bedienen kann, weiß man auch wie das Ding funktioniert und sollte kein großes Problem darstellen eine zu bauen.
> 
> @Seele in welcher Preispanne liegt deine Traummaschine? Sollte es eine "Marke" sein oder eine aus Aluprofilen?



Logischerweise so günstig wie möglich  
Also Alu sollte sie schon locker packen und da liegt der Hund begraben umso leistungsfähgier umso unbezahlbarer für den Otto Normal Verbraucher.


----------



## allgäucarp (22. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

Kannst ja mal in großen Firmen nachfragen, ob die in der Lehrwerkstatt was ausmustern. In deiner Gegend fällt mir GROB in Mindelheim ein. Sonst wüsste ich noch DMG in Pfronten und Liebherr in Kempten.


----------



## Seele (22. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

Grob verschrottet es noch eher


----------



## noob4ever (23. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*



Seele schrieb:


> Logischerweise so günstig wie möglich
> Also Alu sollte sie schon locker packen und da liegt der Hund begraben umso leistungsfähgier umso unbezahlbarer für den Otto Normal Verbraucher.



die Frage war eher so gemeint:
ca. 2000€
oder 20000€

Also richtige Maschine oder so ne kleine aus Aluprofilen.

So ne kleine hat man relativ günstig zusammengeschustert (mechanisch) was geld kostet ist das Messsystem und die Steuerung. Es gibt natürlich für 300€ so ein Komplettes Paket mit Schrittmotoren für 3 Achsen und Steuerung, ich weiß aber nicht ob die Steuerung was taugt. Dafür gibts aber auch gute Foren mit Fachleuten


----------



## Seele (23. März 2013)

*AW: Kleine Werkstatteinrichtug*

Ich weiß schon. Momentan aber keine Lust sowas zu bauen. Hab gerade genug andere Sachen, vor allem einige Ruten. Vielleicht kommts die nächsten Jahre mal.


----------

